# my lost dog



## jamseas (Jan 8, 2011)

DJ is a Chihuahua. Golden Brown in color. He has a white chest & feet. He has a small white patch by his nose. He also has a few white hairs on the back of his head. He disappeared from his yard. I think he was STOLEN. He has never left the yard in the 4 years he's been alive. I MISS HIM SO MUCH. CAN SOMEONE HELP ME BRING HIM HOME. He disappeared from 2434 E. Gilford Rd. Between Mona & Albin. In Caro Michigan. I can be contacted on Facebook: Sharon Steffke. DJ's page: Bring DJ home Missing, Lost or Stolen Animals on Facebook. I am so very SAD without him here.:confused1: & mad at whoever took him


----------

